# Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

Hey leute, ich bin grade wieder von der Ostsee rein, und möcht euch gerne mal nen Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros berichten.

Wir sind letzte woche mit dem Kutter Albatros von Schaprode aus auf eine Dorschtour gefahren, ich hab mich auch schon seit langen drauf Gefreut, wurde aber wirklich Massiv Entäuscht.

Der Tag ging ja gut los wir sind Pünklich Rausgefahren, aber dann kam der Hammer.
Wir haben noch jemand von Hiddensee abgeholt, na gut und schön, aber bis zum Fangplatz haben wir *2 1/2 h *gebraucht. 

Dazu kahm: 

- Keinerlei Information über Sicherheitsmaßnamen
wie Schwimmwesten und Sonstiges 

- Keine Informationen über Fahrtrichtung und Fangplatz keine Köderinfos was mom. gut leuft und wie gefang wurde

- Keine Informationen über Wetterlange und Wind

- weder noch wer der Kapitän ist (keine Name und nix)
Das war aber noch nicht alles!

- wir sind am Fangplatz angekommen die erste Drift (andrift)keine Fische (gut ok kann Passieren)

- dann aber keinerlei Driftwechsel nach neuer anfahrt an neun Fangplatz

- er hat bis zur Sechste Drift nicht gewechselt und keiner hat gefang außer Zwei am Heck

Die zwei am Heck hatten schon die erste Kiste Voll, und alle anderen an bord haben sogut wie nix gefang

- Erst nach beschweren hat der Kapitän die drift gewechselt und ab da haben alle auch gefang (auch gleichmäßig).

Wir Haben zwar gefang aber es hätte bedeutend mehr Sein Können, wenn alles gut geklappt hätte!!!!!

- der Kapitän hat nur die zwei hinten gefragt ob alles gut ist, bei uns war er nur kurz schauen und nichts anderes

*So und was am schlimsten war die 1 1/2 Stunden die wir Vertrödelt haben Wurden nicht hinten dran gehang, nein wir haben sogar noch eine volle Stunde früher aufgehört!!*#q

Wir haben Netto knappe *4h Geangelt* und das für *45€,* plus 
Sprit zum Hinfahren. 

*Einfach viel zuwenig leistung für zu viel Geld.*

Nach dem beschweren bei der Chefin hat diese so getan als würde die das alles nicht Interesieren. 
Man kriegt dann noch so Flopßige antworten wie: "dafür das wir später rausgefahren sind sind wir ja Früher wieder eingelaufen!"

Meiner meinung nach tun die so als würden sie das einfach nicht mehr Nötig haben!

Wir haben dann am nächsten Tag mit Drei Anglern Geredet die auch mit der Albatros draußen waren, die haben genau das Selbe Gesagt!!!!



Wir sind vor Zwei jahren schonmal mit der Albatros gefahren, wir haben zwar nicht viel mehr gefang als diesmal aber es war im Großen und Ganzen schöner! 
Uns wurde alles gut erklärt, auch über Wetter und Wind, hat er bescheid gesagt.
Auch wohin wir Fahren wurde gesagt. 
Und Er hatte die Fische mit Echolot gesucht und angefahren, Auch die driften wurden bei jeder neuen anfahrt gewechselt. 

Und an Diesen tag haben alle gut und vor allen dingen Gleichmäßig gefang. 

Ich würde euch ja gerne den namen des Kapitäns am mittwoch geben aber der wurde nicht gesagt, warscheinlcih nicht ohne grund!!!! 


*Für mich und meinen Vater war das dass Letze mal das wir mit den auf Dorschtour Gefahren sind!!!*


----------



## Hechtpeter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

also wenn 2 Mann am Heck die erste Kiste voll mit Fisch haben, würde ich als Skipper nicht die Nichtfänger fragen..

Über die Wetterlage informiert man sich normalerweise vorher..

Wahrscheinlich war weder Euer Gerät noch das Können für die Tour angepasst,oder?

Immer den Skipper für schlechte Fänge verantwortlich zu machen geht nur, wenn auf dem ganzen Schiff kein Fisch gefangen wird#d

Das Kutterangeln ist in den letzten Jahren wirklich sehr teuer geworden, das weiss man aber auch vorher

Sorry, wenn ich keine tröstenden Worte finden konnte


Gruß

Peter


----------



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Also echt, wir haben sind schon öfters gefahren und haben erfahrung mit gerät und Ködern.

und mir scheint du hast nicht alles richtig gelesen, 

mit dem preis hab ich auch keine Problem wenn ich dafür gute leistung kriege. 
Bitte lies nochmal alles durch was bei uns im gesamten passiert ist!!!!!!


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

kann mich Peter nicht ganz anschließen und ich bin auch nicht der selben ansicht wie der Themenstarter! 

Fakt ist, dass man sich nach dem Wetter erkundigen muss und das im Vorfeld und besonders auf Rügen! |rolleyes

Klar ist auch, dass es schön ist, wenn der Kapitän sowas nochmals sagt und event. auch noch was zu den fangmethoden. Ich kenne es von meinem Stammutter so, dass der kapitän rumgeht und jeden fragt ob alles klar ist und wie gefangen wird Ist halt Service! 

Fangen:
Klar ist doch, dass der kapitän rumgehen sollte und schauen sollte, dass jeder was fängt und nicht nur wenige. Falls nur zwei fangen sollte er event. mal die taktik ändern. habe schon erlebt, dass wir 3,5 std fisch gesucht haben und erst dann welchen gefunden haben. stellen die am tag zuvor noch tolle fische brachten waren laut echo leer ... 

Fakt ist auch, dass jeder einen schlechten tag erwischen kann. 

Gruß


----------



## k-bay (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

moin,

also wenn die beiden am heck gefangen haben war fisch da! wenn ihr erst nach driftwechsel gefangen habt, lag es meiner meinung nach an euren anglerischen fähigkeiten.
andrift ist halt was anderes als ab. rausdonnern und schnell kurbeln, dabei nicht den kontakt zum köder und boden verlieren. gehört schon was zu ...

dass der kaptain nicht als animateur angeheuert worden ist, sollte euch klar sein. 

wenn ihr fragen habt, stellt sie doch einfach!!!

ansonsten geht man doch schauen wo und vor allem wie aufm kutter gefangen wird.

meiner erfahrung nach sind die kunden, insbesondere die von weiter her kommen meistens enttäuscht und sauer auf den kaptain.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ja gut nen schlechten tag kann man erwischen, Haben wir aber nicht!

Wie gesagt Zwei haben gefang wie de Weltmeister und ALLE anderen "fast" nichts. 
Die vom kutter haben nen anderen bericht wie wir, wegen wind und so.

Wir hatten ja auch das richtige zeug mit wie sich nach der Driftänderung ja auch bewiesen hat.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ich habe nochmal ne Bitte an alle die hir schreiben, bitte erstmal richtig lesen!!!!!!!!! 
Mir gehts um alles im ganzen, so wies war!!!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Also wenn nur zwei Angler fangen,muss der Skipper weder die Taktik ändern ,noch den Schneidern das Angeln beibringen..

Auch wenn es schwer ist, aus Erfahrung lernen und vielleicht beim nächsten Mal gleich so angeln wie die Angler am Heck

Wäre mal interesant, was im Heck bzw. bei Euch so gefangen wurde.

Wenn jemand mehr fängt als ich ,wird immer erst mal Taktik und Montage übernommen.Wenn das nicht geht, war der Skipper eben schuld|bigeyes|bigeyes


Weltmeister sind meist der Kreisliga einen Schritt voraus


----------



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Das haben wir die haben nichts anderes gemacht wie wir, wir haben uns angepasst und das genau so gemacht wie die und Bitte lies es im ganzen, wir haben ja auch gefang aber erst nachdem die Drift geändert wurde. 

lies und sehs bitte im ganzen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ich würde es mal so interpretieren:

Im "Ganzen" seid ihr "beschissen" worden,im "Speziellen"
haben 2 Könner gefangen.:m


----------



## Heringskiller89 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ja so kann man das sagen.

Aber ich hab ja auch nciht gesagt das wir nicht gut gefang haben, es war eben nur die art und weise wie. 

Eben alles im allen bischen mist. 
Ich hab ja auch den vollen preis bezahlt wie die anderen aber dafür möcht ich auch die volle zeit fischen und nciht nur knappe 4h!! 

Steht alles oben!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ich hab auch schon neben den Grossmännern aus Kiel und Uwe Sauer an der Reling gestanden und mich gewundert, wie jeder Wurf mit Dubletten verwandelt wurde, während meine Kiste bei jeder Drift gleich leer blieb

Es gibt gute Tage und schlechte Tage, abhängig von Tagesform und Glück.

Dass man sich über einen schlechten Tag ärgert ist normal.

Anderen dafür die Schuld zu geben ist etwas unfair,oder?

Die Angler im Heck haben sich wohl nicht über 4 Stunden Angelzeit beschwert, oder ? Waren bestimmt Einheimische.

Den Fahrpreis im Filet aufzuwiegen macht auch keinen Sinn,im Fischladen ist das Dorschfilet teurer ,leider auch älter.


----------



## mathei (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

einfach nur ohne worte. wolltet ihr angeln oder verhätschelt werden.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> bitte erstmal richtig lesen!!!!!!!!!



Bitte erstmal richtig schreiben, kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von so einem hingestotterten Buchstabensalat...


----------



## guifri (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

und wo bleibt jetzt der angekündigte wichtige Bericht???


----------



## Micha85 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Der ist scheinbar in dem geheule im ersten Post versteckt.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

nun lasst es mal wieder gut sein, der Junge wird es gemerkt haben, dass er ein wenig über das selbstgesteckte Ziel hinausgeschossen ist


----------



## Franky D (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

ich denke her muss man etwas differenzieren vorab infos sollte man sich selbst besorgen oder selbst persönlich hinterfragen denn diesen luxus service wirst du kaum als standart bekommen desweiteren gilt augen auf auf dem kutter hat schon immer geholfen ;-) was man aber definitiv erwarten darf ist die volle angelzeit sofern nicht wetter oder verletzungsbedingt abgebrochen werden muss und eben auch das der kahn vernünftig wechselweiße in die drift gestellt wird manche kutter neigen eben etwas anderst zu driften aber ein wechsel zwischen an und abdrift sollte schon erfolgen


----------



## elbetaler (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Also echt, wir haben sind schon öfters gefahren und haben erfahrung mit gerät und Ködern.
> 
> und mir scheint du hast nicht alles richtig gelesen,
> 
> ...


 

Lieber Heringskiller !

Wir wollen Dich nicht niederdiskutieren, aber Du musst hier auch nicht unsachlich werden.
Deinen Bericht zu lesen war schon eine Herausforderung, was den Inhalt betrifft sowieso und von Rechtschreibung ganz zu schweigen.
Ein "Er kam und siegte" gibt es nicht, auch nicht beim Kutterangeln. Ich angele schon doppelt so lange an Jahren wie Du auf der Welt bist, da kannst Du auch mal zuhören.
Denkst Du, dass sich die Besatzung vorgenommen hat, Euch speziell zu ärgern?
Das Angeln vom Bug und Heck ist natürlich sehr vielversprechend, wird aber auch überbewertet. Jede Wette, dass die beiden Angler auch an anderer Stelle stehend, ihren Fisch gefangen hätten. Was glaubst Du, die haben auch keine Dorschmagneten, sondern ganz bestimmt aus früheren Angeltouren die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. Als erstes muss man sich selbst immer fragen, was man verbessern könnte und woran es bei einem selbst gelegen hat. 
Beispiele: Rute?Länge?Aktion?Passt die Rolle zur Rute?Wurfweite?Andrift/Abdrift-Besonderheiten?Schnur?Ködergewicht(es gibt nicht nur Pilker)? Führungsstil? Was ist aktuell die Hauptnahrung der Fische in dem Angelgebiet? Beifänger ja/nein/welche? Kleinteile für die Montagen (machen auch oft den Unterschied)? usw.usw.
Erfahrungen sind unsere besten Lehrmeister. Und ausserdem muss man noch nicht mal andere "löchern" (fragen), sondern man "klaut mit den Augen"! Was macht der neben mir anders? Auf was hat er gefangen? Was ist das denn für ein komisches Vorfach?
Vielleicht richtest Du Deine Energie das nächste Mal auf oben genannte Dinge und der Erfolg wird sich einstellen.
Und dann, wenn Du es drauf hast und auf der Seite der erfolgreichen "Heckangler" stehst, lies Dir noch mal Deinen eigenen Beitrag ganz genau durch. Dann wirst Du wissen, warum die Reaktionen von anderen entsprechend ausfallen.

Jetzt hört es sich für Dich lächerlich an, aber gerade für den Kapitän ist eine Entschuldigung von Dir fällig!
Wenn die so schlecht sind, wäre schon längst mal sowas hochgekocht worden und keiner würde mehr einen Fuß auf die Planken dieses Kutters setzen.
Ich wünsche Dir davon ab trotzdem schöne Erlebnisse und Erfolge beim Angeln!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mokki (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Schönes Post, Elbetaler !

@ Heringskiller89: was ist denn überhaupt dein ziel hier mit diesem Artikel? Willst du alle warnen, willst Du dich beschweren, oder Dein Geld zurück? 
Das man während der Tour erst noch jemanden abholt ist seltsam, ok. Aber letztendlich ist doch eine 4 Stunden Tour normal und ausreichend... Versteh jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz Deine Beweggründe... Und da ihr ausreichend angeln konntet und ja gefangen habt.. So What?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

@ mokkki: ich hab Seulche leute einfach satt die alles Ausnutzen, und nicht die leistung bringen die man erwartet hat und auch Gewöhnt ist, Ja ich möcht jeden Warnen der dort Mitfahren will oder Fährt vor Abzoke und "Beschiß". 

Und auch Beschwehren. 

Bei Wetter und Verletzungen sag ich ja garnix gegen abbruch, aber wir hatten ne Knappe 2 im Wind und kein Regen, einfach nur Top. 

Gefang haben wir ja aber hätte von Anfang an alles gepasst hätten wir Bedeutend mehr gefang und mehr Spaß gehabt.


----------



## mathei (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

lies dir mal alle antworten durch. du stehst mächtig alleine da. das sollte dir zu denken geben. ich würde das thema an deiner stelle ruhen lassen. du machst dich langssam lächerlich.


----------



## onyx134 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ich habe bei sowas auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber man muss den Leuten eben auf die Nerven gehen. Dann geht man halt mal hoch auf die Brücke und sagt:"Hey, alter, ich zeig dir gleich wo der Frosch die locken hat".*ironiemodus off*
Du bist Kunde und hast gewisse rechte. Dennoch kann es nicht sein, dass die am Heck fangen und die anderen in der Andrift nicht. Das würde ich dann auch eher auf das "können" zurück führen.
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass Infos über Wetter, fangplatze, etc. Durchaus zum Service gehören.


----------



## DorschChris (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ein Wort zur Drift. 
Wir haben es vor ein paar Jahren auf der alten Rügenland mal erlebt, dass die Driftseiten nicht gewechselt worden sind. Nach kurzer Nachfrage beim Kapitän, wurde mir erklärt, dass das normal ist und man sich seine "Schokoladenseite" aussuchen kann. War zwar ungewohnt, aber wir haben uns darauf eingestellt und erledigt war die Sache!

Außerdem würde ich mir wirklich mal kurz an die eigene Nase fassen und vielleicht erstmal bei mir selber auf Fehlersuche gehen, bevor ich andere für ausbleibenden Fangerfolg schuldig mache. Du hast ja selber gesagt, dass im Heck gefangen wurde.


----------



## onyx134 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> lies dir mal alle antworten durch. du stehst mächtig alleine da. das sollte dir zu denken geben. ich würde das thema an deiner stelle ruhen lassen. du machst dich langssam lächerlich.


Naja das finde ich jetzt aber auch übertrieben.


----------



## goeddoek (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ein Wort zur Drift.
> Wir haben es vor ein paar Jahren auf der alten Rügenland mal erlebt, dass die Driftseiten nicht gewechselt worden sind. Nach kurzer Nachfrage beim Kapitän, wurde mir erklärt, dass das normal ist und man sich seine "Schokoladenseite" aussuchen kann. War zwar ungewohnt, aber wir haben uns darauf eingestellt und erledigt war die Sache!




Richtig ! Ist hier übrigens auch Gang und Gäbe. Die Seite mit der Kuttertür ist Andriftseite. Das weiß jeder und kann sich dementsprechend seine Lieblingsseite aussuchen. Find' ich gar nicht verkehrt.

@ TE

Dumm gelaufen. Betrachtet es als Lehrgeld und belass es dabei. Im Nachhinein zu zetern bringt nichts


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe mich bereits zu diesem Thema geäußert, aber ich finde das was hier gerade gemacht wird nicht richtig!

Es kann nicht angehen, dass dem Themenstarter gesagt wird, dass er sich nicht so aufregen soll usw. Er hat Geld für eine Dienstleistung incl. Service gezahlt und er war nicht damit zufrieden. Es ist doch seine Meinung.   

Fakt ist doch, dass das Verhalten (abholen von Personen) auch nicht ok war. Der Begriff Service wird teilweise anders ausgelegt und manche wundern sich, dass ihnen die Gäste wegbleiben, wenn sie den Begriff Service am Gast zu extrem zu ihren gunsten ändern. 

gruß


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich bereits zu diesem Thema geäußert, aber ich finde das was hier gerade gemacht wird nicht richtig!
> 
> ...


 

 |good:

eben jeder hat hier das recht seine meinung zu äußern und auch kund zu tuen und nicht gleiuch dafür runtergemacht zu werden bei dieser tour sind sicher ein paar sachen nicht inordnung gewesen andere sachen hätte man durch nachfragen selbst in erfahrung bringen müssen!  

Zu der Sache mit dem Driftwechseln mir ist das definitiv nicht bekannt mit der jeweiligen seite! wenn so eine einstellung Herrscht muss diese irgendwo ausgeschrieben für jederman als vorab info herrausfindbar sein damit man sich darauf einstellen kann und nicht nur als info für einheimische und insider dienen so macht man sich auch seine neukundschaft zu nichte #d


----------



## Macker (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Es Stimmt aber das in Skandinavien die Wurf und die Pilkseite fest sind.
Solange Fische gefangen werden sind welche da also hat der Captain alles richtig gemacht.
Es kann keiner dem Angler die Fische an die Angel hängen und es gibt nunmal Bedingungen die dem einen liegen und dem anderen nicht.
Fragt doch mal den Angler der Abgeholt wurde was er vom Service auf dem Kutter hält.
Wenn der Kapitän sich mühe gibt und das Schiff sauber ist reicht das fürn Angelkutter.
Gutes Essen und nette Crew sind natürlich ne feine Sache aber zählen nicht fürs Angelschiff als Leistungsmerkmal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gard Friese (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Also nachdem schon ne Menge zur Rechtschreibung gesagt wurde,hier mal ein paar klarstellende Worte zur Albatross.       1. Der alte Käpt`n ist zur Zeit krankheitsbedingt verhindert         gute Besserung auf dem Weg       2. Der Anfahrtsweg von Schaprode zu den Fanggründen beträgt sowieso ca. 1,5 Std. und Hiddensee liegt quasi auf dem Weg        3.  Mit  4 Std bist Du an Angelzeit sehr gut bedient denn mehr hast Du selten     4.Der neue Käptn hat Euch zum Fisch gebracht( mit Erfolg)  was jeder daraus macht ist nicht des Käpt`ns Sache     5.Würde mich freuen von anderen Tourmitgliedern was zu den Anschuldigungen zu hören aus dem " Tal der Ahnungslosen" ,da ich seit Jahren mit der Albatros fahre und immer zufrieden war(auch an nicht so fängigen Tagen)           6.Ködertipps sind relativ da die Dorsche unterschiedliche Beissgewohnheiten haben.Köderführung , Köderfarbe bla bla bla      nicht jeder Tag ist gleich         7.  Fahr mal mit anderen Kuttern da wirst Du noch viel mehr zu meckern haben oder werde erwachsen,lerne schreiben und hör auf zu flennen          Mfg Gard


----------



## gerihecht (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

[ *Für mich und meinen Vater war das dass Letze mal das wir mit den auf Dorschtour Gefahren sind!!!* 

Moin 
Da wird der Kapitän aber sehr traurig sein .Oder?
#cIch verstehe nicht was da so viel zu meckern gibt ?
Die Anfahrt von guten 2 Stunden ist doch normal
Und gefangen wurde auf dem Kutter ja und wie du ja selber schreibst habe einige die ihr Handwerk verstehen auch Fisch gehabt
Ja es gibt halt Kapitäne die ihren Kutter immer gleich in die Drift stellen ist doch gar nicht schlimm .
So kann man sich doch noch einfacher auf das Ködergewicht und auf die Köderführung einstellen
Also nicht immer auf den Kapitän schimpfen .
Gruß Gerd


----------



## thebigangler (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo Heringskiller89

merkst du überhaupt das niemand aus dem Forum hinter dir steht ?ich gebe dir mal ein tip *verkauf dein angelzeug* *und kauf dir Näh und strickzeug *ich glaube das ist das bessere Hobby für dich.wen du so unzufrieden bist den miete dir ein Boot und fahr selber auf die Ostsee aber ich glaube wen du nichts fängst lag es am Boot oder am Echolot oder der vermieten hat dir nicht die Hot Spots gesagt .Lass es bitte sein noch mehr das Forum voll zutexten über das thema Albatros wir haben alle keine lust auf sowas.achso hattest du oder dein Vater überhaupt den arsch in der Hose es den Käpten zusagen ? ne oder .


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## ebbe (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

So,

jetzt auch von mir noch ein paar worte! Leute, "heringskiller" hat hier seine Meinung gesagt und seinem unmut über seine ausfahrt luft gemacht! das ist sein gutes recht... vielleicht hat er ein paar themen angesprochen, die von anderen nicht als problem gesehen werden, mich eingeschlossen, aber wenn er das so sieht dann soll er es doch! aber ihn hier von der seite blöd anzumachen, wie der "thebigangler" es tut, ist noch schlechter!!! ich bin keines wegs der meinung von "heringskiller" und habe mit der albatros bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, aber manche hier lassen sich auf ein niveau runter, was einfach nicht geht... und wenn er schreibt, dass er den kutter nichtmehr betreten wird, dann bin ich doch froh das beim nächtsten mal eventuell kurzfristig noch ein platz für mich frei ist :m man sollte vllt. nicht jedes wort auf die goldwaage legen! Schönen abend noch #h


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Richtig ! Ist hier übrigens auch Gang und Gäbe. Die Seite mit der Kuttertür ist Andriftseite. Das weiß jeder und kann sich dementsprechend seine Lieblingsseite aussuchen. Find' ich gar nicht verkehrt.
> 
> @ TE
> 
> Dumm gelaufen. Betrachtet es als Lehrgeld und belass es dabei. Im Nachhinein zu zetern bringt nichts


Und was ist die Andriftseite, wenn der Kutter wie zum Beispiel die Silverland auf Fehmarn Backbord und Steuerbord jeweils eine Tür hat????????????#c


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

der war echt gut und ich bin echt auf die Antwort gespannt.

:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Denn ollen Kloekschieter ut Lemwerder mool weer 




AAlfänger schrieb:


> Und was ist die Andriftseite, wenn der Kutter wie zum Beispiel die Silverland auf Fehmarn Backbord und Steuerbord jeweils eine Tür hat????????????#c



Ist doch klar - das sind Kutter speziell für Touristen, wo mal die Andriftseite auf der einen, mal auf der anderen Seite ist :m :q :q

Im Übrigen Danke für die Info. Das es derzeit Bestrebungen Dänemarks gibt, die alten Gebiete wieder "einzugemeinden", wußte ich. Das Fehmarn bereits wieder dazugehört, war mir neu  :q


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Genau das Niveau, das ich erwartet habe!!!!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Denn ollen Kloekschieter ut Lemwerder mool weer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Der war aber auch gut.


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

|kopfkrat überlege noch welcher besser war


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Denn ollen Kloekschieter ut Lemwerder mool weer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal ganz so für mich dahin und kann nicht feststellen, das Scharprode und Fehmarn zusammenhängen! |kopfkratMein Beispiel war nur so dahergesagt, da ich bisher nur auf Fehmarn zum Kutterangeln war! Da ich aber 40 Jahre Schiffbau hinter mir habe meine ich, das es genug Schiffe mit Türen BB wie STB gibt! Somit würde ich deine Aussage als Unkenntnis betrachten!|kopfkrat Und das als jemand, der dicht am Wasser wohnt?#d Damit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt und ich habe mich prächtig amüsiert, nur weiter so!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ganz so für mich dahin und kann nicht feststellen, das Scharprode und Fehmarn zusammenhängen! |kopfkratMein Beispiel war nur so dahergesagt, da ich bisher nur auf Fehmarn zum Kutterangeln war! Da ich aber 40 Jahre Schiffbau hinter mir habe meine ich, das es genug Schiffe mit Türen BB wie STB gibt! Somit würde ich deine Aussage als Unkenntnis betrachten!|kopfkrat Und das als jemand, der dicht am Wasser wohnt?#d *Damit ist dieses Thema für mich erledigt *und ich habe mich prächtig amüsiert, nur weiter so!


 

Gute Entscheidung.:m


----------



## goeddoek (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Aalfänger, sollte ich Dich verärgert haben - meine aufrichtige Entschuldigung :m Das war absolut nicht meine Absicht !

Ich habe aber das Gefühl, wir reden trotz der Smilies hier etwas aneinander vorbei. Natürlich gibt es Kutter, die beidseitig Türen haben. Es war auch *nur von Lolland* die Rede und hier haben ( okay, so viele liegen ja auch nicht hier  ) kleinere Kutter ( wie auch ost- und nordfriesische etc. )nur eine Tür auf STB.
Deinen Einwand hatte ich daher als Scherz aufgefasst und dementsprechen kommentiert. 

Das ganze Thema an sich sehe ich auch eher in dieser Richtung.
Ein Thema mit Ausrufezeichen als wichtig markieren, zur Unterstützung noch mal sieben Ausrufezeichen hinter der Überschrift, sagt ja einiges aus 

Von daher wär mir ein "okay, ist vergessen" deinerseits willkommen :m

Aber noch mal zum Thema. Nun war ich lange nicht mehr in Deutschland auf 'nem Kutter. Ich kenne es aber nicht, das der Käpten vor Antritt der Fahrt noch 'ne Infoveranstaltung hält #c
Rauf auf'n Kutter - Nachbarn oder Käpten fragen, was z.Zt. läuft - angeln. Fängt der erste, schaut man womit und ändert evtl. seine Taktik. 
Und selbst, wenn man es gewohnt ist, dass jede zweite Drift gewechselt wird, dies auf dem Kahn nicht der Fall ist, fragt man höflich, ob man den Platz wechseln darf.

Alles eigentlich ohne großen Aufwand machbar. Man muss nur etwas Initiative zeigen 
Im Anschluss aber über's Internet 'ne große Geschichte draus zu machen halte ich für unnötig bis geschäftsschädigend für den Veranstalter |bigeyes


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
ich war nicht verärgert und bin es jetzt auch noch nicht:m zumal ich bis jetzt mit Ostfriesen die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe! Auch deine Ausführungen kann ich bestätigen#6
Aber was hier einige so vom Stapel lassen ist einfach niveaulos und man überlegt sich, ob man überhaupt noch etwas zu einem Thema sagt!

Viele Grüße vom Klugs....er aus Lemwerder

Jürgen:vik:


----------



## Dorsch 48 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

:malso, ich geh immer non Achtern in mein Führerhaus, muß ich nun umbauen ?:q


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

|kopfkrat Also wenn bei deinem Kutter oder was du so hast der Bug und das Heck dort sind, wo sie hingehören ist das bloß ein Zeichnungsdreher mit dem Deckshaus!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6 Das hat keine weiteren Auswirkuingen, außer bei einem eventuellen Wiederverkauf!

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## MBausB (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

eigentlich voll ASI was hier wieder abgeht!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL0E745AB8D8349636


----------



## Franky D (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



MBausB schrieb:


> eigentlich voll ASI was hier wieder abgeht!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL0E745AB8D8349636


 

aber ansonsten gehts dir noch ganz gut?

zu den anderen solangsam geht das ganze ja wieder in die richtige und vorallem gesittete rechnung der TE wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben diesen Thread zu eröffnen sicherlich wird da evtl auch frust eine rolle gespielt haben ich denke wie einig ehier richtig gesgat haben wetter köder fangtiefe etc muss man sich selbst drum kümmern aufmerksamkeit hat noch nie geschadet was nicht geht ist das mit der angelzeit und dem früher einlaufen das ist eine serviceleistung für welche man bezahlt und bezahlt man dafür muss diese auch erbracht werden oder eben für ersatz gesorgt werden


----------



## Windelwilli (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



MBausB schrieb:


> eigentlich voll ASI was hier wieder abgeht!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL0E745AB8D8349636



Was für ein "Kunstköder mit rotierendem Metallblatt" !#q


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Franky D schrieb:


> aber ansonsten gehts dir noch ganz gut?
> 
> zu den anderen solangsam geht das ganze ja wieder in die richtige und vorallem gesittete rechnung der TE wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben diesen Thread zu eröffnen sicherlich wird da evtl auch frust eine rolle gespielt haben ich denke wie einig ehier richtig gesgat haben wetter köder fangtiefe etc muss man sich selbst drum kümmern aufmerksamkeit hat noch nie geschadet was nicht geht ist das mit der angelzeit und dem früher einlaufen das ist eine serviceleistung für welche man bezahlt und bezahlt man dafür muss diese auch erbracht werden oder eben für ersatz gesorgt werden


 

Wirklich schwer zu lesen.Kein Punkt.Komma, oder Absatz#d


----------



## dorschman (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

in einem muss ich heringskiller recht geben.

Das Dienstleistungsbewusstsein bei deutschen 
Angelkutterkapitänen ist nach wie vor nicht das 
ausgeprägteste.

Es mag Ausnahmen geben aber viele (leider noch immer zu viele)haben nach wie vor den Schuss noch nicht gehört.

mag wohl auch darin begründet sein, dass viele in Ihrem Vorleben eher Fischer als Vollkaufmann waren

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## derfischangler (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

@dorschmann 
das war ne richtig gute Ansage !!

Im Normalfall fahre ich ja mit eigenem Boot, aber im letzten Oktober war ich mit meinem Verein auf der Albatros und es war trotz schlechtem Wetter und wenigen Dorschen ein schöner Tag.
Angeln ist nicht gleichzeitig "Fische einsacken", das haben leider viele Angler vergessen.
Damals war allerdings die Besatzung sehr bemüht und der Käpten hat sein Bestes gegeben.
@Heringskiller-- fahr´ mal mit ´nem Kutter von Laboe raus, dauert mitunter auch 2 Std


----------



## gazelle Nr.2 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Moin.Ich denke mal Heringskiller hat seinen Lektion gelernt.Stelle deine Berichte nächstes mal bitte ins anglerboard und nicht ins skipperboard.Bitte nie wieder meckern und immer schön an die meinung anderer anpassen,dann holst Du dir auch keine blutige nase lieber Heringskiller.Ps das mit dem strickzeug habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden-soll der vater von Herigskiller auch stricken??? Ach war wohl nur ein über den kopf umgeleiteter furz.Für Deine nächste Kutterausfahrt wünsche ich Dir jedenfalls viele dicke dorsche und geh die ganze kiste nächstes mal etwas gelassener an,der erfolg wird sich schon einstellen.Versuche doch mal im urlaub einen dänischen angelkutter,dort herrscht weniger kommerzdenken und dafür mehr fisch.#6


----------



## micki2007 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

so nun reicht es aber #d |peinlich  |krach:
Heringskiller ist mit der Leistung die er bekommen und erwartet hat nicht zufrieden |kopfkrat
und schreibt das hier auch #c und das ist auch OK so |krach:
wenn man das nicht macht und hinterer rauskommt "war bei mir auch so S...... " Meckert ihr erst recht
Gut die Überschrift ist etwas Überzogen :m er hätte sich Informieren sollen vorher, über so einige sachen |kopfkrat
Aaaaaber deshalb ihn hier so runter zumachen #d |peinlich|peinlich
Nun hat sich ja, im nach hinein rausgestellt, das ein anderer Käptain das Boot an dem Tag (vielleicht auch immer noch ???) gesteuert hat |kopfkrat er aber schon mal mit dem Kutter gefahren ist und logischerweise von anderen vorraussetzungen ausgegangen ist   also für mich Beschwerde in Teilen OK + Frust Faktor etwas über das Ziel hinaus 
aber ihn schlechte Rechtschreibung (vielleicht war er ja noch so erregt) vorwerfen, das er nicht Angeln kann, und eigentlich sowieso zu Dumm fürs leben ist (ohne ihn Persönlich zu kennen) finde ich doch schon unter aller Kanone |smash:|smash: 
ich fahre , wenn überhaupt noch (bin Bootsbesitzer, klein aber mein) nur wenn der Käptain an Bord ist der den Kahn immer fährt bzw ich ihn kenne von anderen Fahrten 

er hat schon recht mit dem fehlenden Service im allgmeinem. nur weil er schon immer schlecht war, muß das nicht Ok sein, und Jammer tun die ja auch immer, das so wenige (im Schnitt) kommen. 
es sind Dienstleister, wenn auch Kantig mit unter.
man hätte ja auch vorher ansagen können, das der eigentliche Käptain Krank ist. An Land dann nee aussage wie: mal verlierst du, mal gewinnen die anderen, du kannst nicht immer Geburtstag haben (nichts anderes ist die Antwort für mich) geht schon mal garnicht :r
das der Käptain die Drift ändert, damit "alle" die gleiche Change haben, ist für mich auch normal.

Fazit: 
@ Heringskiller
Vorher fragen welcher Kaptain den Kutter steuert, macht einiges einfacher
@ alle anderen:
er war enttäuscht, hat sich hier Luft gemacht (und wollte alle warnen) das es nicht mehr so ist, wie es vielleicht mal war.
und das ist auch gut so, selbst wenn er, wie hier hinterher rauskam, daneben lag.
nun ist er angepi..... und kann sich eventuell nicht mal entschuldigen, wenn er dann die sachlage (nach seiner "Wut") gelesen und verstanden hat.
ich finde es schade, das einige "Wichtigtuer" immer wieder die Leute runter machen mit DUMM sprüchen
so und nun könnt ihr mich rund machen  ich habe breite Schultern :m   Aber bedenkt , ich schreibe nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) lese aber dafür mehr 

gruß michael


----------



## elbetaler (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo Micki,
einen sehr aufwendigen Beitrag hast Du da geschrieben. Seit 2007 dabei und schon 3 Beiträge, alle Achtung. Wer bist Du, das Du der Meinung bist, dass allein Dein Weltbild das wahre ist?
Du kritisierst alle, fuchtelst aber selbst mit dem Zeigefinger. Schreib lieber was, wo alle was von haben. Dafür gibts das Forum, hier sollen Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden, um seinen eigenen Erfolg beim Angeln zu optimieren. 

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



micki2007 schrieb:


> so nun reicht es aber #d |peinlich |krach:
> Heringskiller ist mit der Leistung die er bekommen und erwartet hat nicht zufrieden |kopfkrat
> und schreibt das hier auch #c und das ist auch OK so |krach:
> wenn man das nicht macht und hinterer rauskommt "war bei mir auch so S...... " Meckert ihr erst recht
> ...


 

Du lässt halt die Smilies für dich sprechen.


----------



## nostradamus (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

hol mal die chips und das bier


----------



## speedy509 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Streitet euch mal ruhig. Ich geh lieber angeln.!?!.:q


----------



## gazelle Nr.2 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Moin.Die antwort von Micki2007 ist sehr gut und auch richtig.Mir ist übrigens völlig wurscht wie lange jemand im Anglerboard mitglied ist,wie viele smileys er verwendet,oder  er wie viele beiträge er verfasst hat.Tatsache ist,er setzt sich für minderheiten ein und kann ungerechtigkeiten nicht leiden-das macht ihn sympathisch.#6So und damit ist für mich dieses thema beendet.#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Corinna68 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Habt Ihr nichts anderes zu tun,als euch in die Haare zu kriegen bei dem schönen Angelwetter#6
Wir waren gestern am Wasser ,greife in unseren Wurmeimer und hab ein schönes Exemplar gefunden und will ihn auf den Haken ziehen.
Doch plötzlich Quatscht der mich voll,warum gerade ich, es sind doch noch genug andere Artgenossen im Eimer:q:q:q:q:q:q
#h


----------



## Klaus S. (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern am Wasser ,greife in unseren Wurmeimer und hab ein schönes Exemplar gefunden und will ihn auf den Haken ziehen.
> Doch plötzlich Quatscht der mich voll,warum gerade ich, es sind doch noch genug andere Artgenossen im Eimer:q:q:q:q:q:q
> #h



Mich quatschen immer nur weiblichen Würmer voll, gehts dir auch so? Die Männlichen tragen es wie Helden und drängeln sich immer nach vorne und rufen "nimm mich". Mach ich dann natürlich auch 
Haken in den Po und ab dafür...


----------



## mathei (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo Micki,
> einen sehr aufwendigen Beitrag hast Du da geschrieben. Seit 2007 dabei und schon 3 Beiträge, alle Achtung. Wer bist Du, das Du der Meinung bist, dass allein Dein Weltbild das wahre ist?
> Du kritisierst alle, fuchtelst aber selbst mit dem Zeigefinger. Schreib lieber was, wo alle was von haben. Dafür gibts das Forum, hier sollen Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden, um seinen eigenen Erfolg beim Angeln zu optimieren.
> 
> Petri und Tschüss.


|good:|good:|good:|good:

das wanted- schild für den killer kann vom saloon genommen werder. hat sich herrausgestellt es ist kein heringskiller nur heringsanbrüller#h


----------



## dtnorway (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Liebe Freunde und Spekulanten!

In Anlehnung an den Beitrag Nr.30 hier mal folgendes:

Der Kapitän heist Adam. Er fährt jetzt die Albatros, da der Vorgänger-Kapitän keine Seetauglichkeit vom Arzt mehr bekommt.

Bis 2002 fuhr er den Angelkutter "Sundewind" Schaprode und als er dort aufgehört hat, weil es Sicherheitstechnisch schon fast ein Himmelfahrtskommando war, ging es mit diesem Kutter Bergab! Viele Angler sind auf Grund des Weggangs von Adam da nicht mehr hingefahren. 
Eins kann ich sagen, Adam ist ein guter, wenn nicht der Beste in dieser Gegend. Ich kenne ihn nun schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren. Habe dem entsprechend mehr Angeltouren mit ihm gemacht als mancher Nörgelheini hier. Mich hat also jede Fahrt auch Geld gekostet und es gab nicht wenige Touren ohne Fisch. Natürlich ärgert einen sowas. Aber so ist Angelei eben.
Da ich von 1997-2000 fast jedes 2. WE mit auf dem Schiff (Sundewind) war, kenne ich auch die Arbeitsweise von Adam nur zu gut. Er war damals Arbeitnehmer und ist es heute auf der Albatros auch wieder. Wenn nun jemand von der Insel abgeholt werden soll(gab es früher schon), ist das sicher nicht auf seinem Mist gewachsen, sondern eine Anweisung die er schlicht und einfach auszuführen hat. Wenn da aber jemand anderes nicht mit einverstanden ist, muss er sich schon beim Reeder beschweren und hier nicht solch einen Bockmist verzapfen und den Kapitän anprangern. Was die Anglei bzw. das wenig Fangen betrifft, sollte sich der TE mal hinterfragen ob es nicht vieleicht an ihm lag. Ich habe schon auf der Sundewind jede Menge andere Angler gesehen und es gibt einfach genug die es nicht können. Wer schon mit Klavierdrähten ankommt und dann noch mit 400g-Ankern und Weihnachtsbäumen versucht einen Dorsch zu fangen, sorry. Aber letztlich ist dann der Kapitän schuld, weil er den Platz mit den Fischen nicht findet, die solch eine Materialzusammenstellung unwiederstehlich finden. Ich glaube um dahin zu kommen da dauert die Fahrt 2 Wochen oder länger. 

Und lieber Herr Heringskiller, aus den meisten Deiner Einwände kann ich einfach nur die Gier nach Fisch herauslesen. Ich der große HK komme, bezahle 45Euro und muss jetzt mindestens diesen Betrag in Filet wieder mit nach Hause nehmen. Genau diese Einstellung ist es die hier die meisten aufregt, weil das nämlich auch genau das ist weswegen wir die 15kg-Regel für Norwegen haben. Das nur mal so am Rand.

Ich habe noch auf keinem Kutter auch nicht auf denen in westlichen Ostsee erlebt wo die Angler ne Einweisung auf Wetter, Strömungsrichtung oder sonstwas bekommen. Auf Nachfrage wird auch Auskunft erteilt, so isses und so macht es der Kapitän der Albatros genauso. Eins sollte Dir aber auch klar sein, es gibt Anglerfragen die kann kein Kapitän beantworten, es sei denn er kann sich kurz in die Ostsee verwandeln oder zum Dorsch werden. Manchmal muss man schon selbst angeln!


----------



## Heringskiller89 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



dtnorway schrieb:


> -Da ich von 1997-2000 fast jedes 2. WE mit auf dem Schiff (Sundewind) .
> 
> 
> -Wenn da aber jemand anderes nicht mit einverstanden ist, muss er sich schon beim Reeder beschweren und hier nicht solch einen Bockmist verzapfen und den Kapitän anprangern.
> ...


 
Erstmal danke für den Namen.

1. Ich weiß ja nicht wies bei Ihnen ist aber ich muss für mein Geld und meinen Urlaub hart Arbeiten. Und kann nicht "jedes 2te WE Fahren" ich hab zutun das ich das Einmal auf die ReiHe kriege, und dann sowas Geboten zu bekomm ist echt mist!

2. Wir haben uns bei der Chefin beschwert und Die hat und mit einen Verschlagenen Grinsen, so dargestellt als wenn ihnen niemand was Könnte und Sie das alles nicht Angehe!!
Und auserdem Fährt nicht der Deder das Schiff sondern der Kapitän und der ist dafür Verantwortlich.

3. Wir haben uns Angepasst und von Anfang an mit 100- 140g Pilkern gefischt, zusammen mit einen bzw mit 2 Beifängern in Japanrot und Schwarz!!
Also das ich nicht angeln kann und keine Anhnung von der materie habe lass ich mir auch nicht Länger unterstellen und auch nicht mehr gefallen!!!!!
Und Beleidigen lassen muss ich mich auch nicht!!

4. Nochwas es ist mir Schiet egal wieviel ich fang solange wie die leistung und der Service stimmt, und dem Geld angemessen ist!!!!!!!!!!!
Das kann ich in ner Gastätte auch nicht machen! Haufen Geld nehmen für Sau schlechtes Essen.

Meiner meinung nach ist Adam dort am Falschen Platz, der Sollte sich lieber nen Job im Büro oder sonst wo Suchen wo er kein Schaden anrichtien kann!
Der Vorherige Kapitän war bedeutend besser dort haben wir Zwar nur die Hälfte gefang aber der hat die Driften gewechselt, hat ich 2, 3 mal erkundigt wies leuft, und vor allen dingen ist er die volle Zeit Ausgefahren. Alles in allen wars in ordnung und Angemessen. 

Nur mal so am Rande es dürfen nur 15kg Filet mitgenommen werden, aber auch einen Prachtfisch zusätzlich am stück- also kommt man locker auf seine 25-30kg.


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Namen.
> 
> 1. Ich weiß ja nicht wies bei Ihnen ist aber ich muss für mein Geld und meinen Urlaub hart Arbeiten. Und kann nicht "jedes 2te WE Fahren" ich hab zutun das ich das Einmal auf die ReiHe kriege, und dann sowas Geboten zu bekomm ist echt mist!
> 
> ...



es dürfen 15kg selbstgefangener fisch mitgenommen werden, nicht nur filet.
und eben ein trophäenfisch.
nur die wenigsten werden eine trophäenfisch im ganzen nach hause bekommen(von den transportmöglichkeiten her gesehen).
nur mal so am rande.

antonio


----------



## Heringskiller89 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

@antonio. ich hab ja nicht geschrieben das wir nichts gefang haben, haben, aber wir haben erst gefang als die Drift gewechselt wurde.

Ich stell dir mal die zollbestimmungen mit rein: 

"Zollfreie Ausfuhr für Fisch und Fischprodukte. Es ist nicht gestattet, mehr als 15 kg Fisch oder Fischprodukte pro Person auszuführen. Die Ausfuhrquote gilt für in norwegischen Küstengewässern durch Sportangeln erbeuteten Fisch. Süßwasserfisch, Lachs, Forelle, und Saibling sind von der Ausfuhrquote nicht betroffen. Die Ausfuhrquote steht der zusätzlichen Ausfuhr eines ganzen Fisches (Trophäenfisch) über die Quote hinaus nicht im Wege."

Ich hab nen kombi dort Krig ich ohne probleme ne Kühlbox mit 1,70m Länge und 1,50m breite rein! :m 
Taschen und Ruten oben drauf und los gehts. 
Also sind 30kg Filet plus 2 Trophähenfische mit knappen 2m kein thema. (bei 2 Pers.) 
Und Süßwasserfische sind ja ausgenomm.


----------



## Pilkfreak (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Dann fang Dir mal deine Giganten! 

Ich glaube, dass die Diskussion mittlerweile in die falsche Richtung geht. 

@ HK: Solltest du weiter über Deinen "TRAUMfisch" reden wollen, wäre der Thread "Big Gaming" eventuell besser geeignet, oder?

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## gerihecht (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Meiner meinung nach ist Adam dort am Falschen Platz, der Sollte sich lieber nen Job im Büro oder sonst wo Suchen wo er kein Schaden anrichtien kann!
Der Vorherige Kapitän war bedeutend besser dort haben wir Zwar nur die Hälfte gefang aber der hat die Driften gewechselt, hat ich 2, 3 mal erkundigt wies leuft, und vor allen dingen ist er die volle Zeit Ausgefahren. Alles in allen wars in ordnung und Angemessen

@ Heringskiller 89 
     Ist schon erbärmlich wie einige sich um Kopf und Kragen reden .
Ich frage mich nur wie viel ihr beim anderen Kapitän gefangen habt wenn ihr nur die Hälfte im Vergleich zu diesen Mal gefangen habt
Und dann noch so hart über einen alten Hasen wie Adam zu urteilen ;+ einfach total daneben.
Wie von dir schon berichtet einige haben gefangen!!!!!
Wie dein Beitrag hier ankekommen ist kannst du ja lesen .
Viel Verständniss hast du ja nicht bekommen.


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

War ja ganz unterhaltsam hier,aber wenn man jetzt die Ausfuhr-Bestimmung von Norwegen was Fisch betrifft in einem Atemzug mit Kutterangeln in Schaprode in Mac-pomm nennt|kopfkrat
dann wird es Zeit das Ding hier dicht zumachen.


----------



## nostradamus (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,


  ich bin der Ansicht, dass das ganze zu weit geht. #q


  Nosta


----------



## Schmiddl (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Nein, bitte nicht schliessen.
Wir sind doch im Mai auf dem Schiff gebucht und ich hatte vor  hier mal meine subjektive Erfahrung objektiv zu schildern.


----------



## nostradamus (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

fährst du das erstemal von Rpgen aus auf Dorsch?!

Nosta


----------



## dtnorway (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Norbi schrieb:


> War ja ganz unterhaltsam hier,aber wenn man jetzt die Ausfuhr-Bestimmung von Norwegen was Fisch betrifft in einem Atemzug mit Kutterangeln in Schaprode in Mac-pomm nennt|kopfkrat
> dann wird es Zeit das Ding hier dicht zumachen.



Findest Du?
Dann lies Dir nochmal durch was ich dazu geschrieben habe, und reis hier nicht die Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang.#d

Vieleicht hättest Du ja auch was konstruktives beitragen können und nicht Wortklauberei betreiben.


----------



## dtnorway (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich bin der Ansicht, dass das ganze zu weit geht. #q
> ...


Inwiefern?
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## mathei (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Norbi schrieb:


> War ja ganz unterhaltsam hier,aber wenn man jetzt die Ausfuhr-Bestimmung von Norwegen was Fisch betrifft in einem Atemzug mit Kutterangeln in Schaprode in Mac-pomm nennt|kopfkrat
> dann wird es Zeit das Ding hier dicht zumachen.


 
|good:|good:|good:
bist mir zu vorgekommen


----------



## Heringskiller89 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Ja gut schuldigung wegen den abstechen nach norwegen! war nur ne kleine randnotiz, aber auch nur weil sich das ergeben hat!


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Nicht dicht machen.
Habe schon Chips und Wein gekauft.:m


----------



## Heringskiller89 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

ja gut Bitte schreib dann mal die genauen zeiten dazu wann ihr am Fangplatz ward wie lange ihr Fischen konntet, wie oft die drift gewechselt worde, und wann ihr wieder Reingefahren seid. USW. Bitte genaue ausführung.

Und mal bitte Schaut mal nach ob der nach Echolot Fährt oder nicht?????


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> ja gut Bitte schreib dann mal die genauen zeiten dazu wann ihr am Fangplatz ward wie lange ihr Fischen konntet, wie oft die drift gewechselt worde, und wann ihr wieder Reingefahren seid. USW. Bitte genaue ausführung.
> 
> *Und mal bitte Schaut mal nach ob der nach Echolot Fährt oder nicht*?????


 


Vermutlich hat er einen erstklassigen Plotter an Bord.
Bei deiner Wunschliste fehlen übrigens noch die genauen
Wetterdaten.:m


----------



## mathei (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er einen erstklassigen Plotter an Bord.
> Bei deiner Wunschliste fehlen übrigens noch die genauen
> Wetterdaten.:m


 
nicht zu vergessen die persönliche begrüssung, wie im flieger.


----------



## elbetaler (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Lieber Heringskiller,

mir ist noch ein Argument eingefallen, wie es sein kann, dass Du scheinbar beim Käpt`n und Besatzung auf taube Ohren gestossen bist.
Vielleicht hat er kein sächsisch verstanden? Jeder glaubt von sich sowieso, dass sein Dialekt der wahre ist. Wobei ein gutes Hochdeutsch von jedem verstanden wird und rein von der Lautbildung auch einfacher zu Papier zu bringen ist (schreiben). Ausserdem stehen Worte der deutschen Sprache in ihrer reinsten Form im Duden, nette Rechtschreibprogramme helfen auch weiter. Natürlich soll jeder so reden, wie ihm der Schnabel gewachsen ist. Deshalb muss man sich nicht extra verbiegen.
Nur kommt man sicherlich weiter, ob man Fischkopp, Bulette oder Sachse ist, wenn man das Folgende zur Charaktersache macht:
"Der Ton macht die Musik!"
"Bitte" und "Danke" und ein respektvolles Gegenübertreten öffnen meist jede Tür, selbst wenn man den Anderen nicht immer versteht (z.B. Dialekt)

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## nostradamus (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



 Hallo,


  das was der Themenstarter hier schreibt geht zu weit. #q 

  Nosta


----------



## k-bay (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Namen.
> 
> 1. Ich weiß ja nicht wies bei Ihnen ist aber ich muss für mein Geld und meinen Urlaub hart Arbeiten. Und kann nicht "jedes 2te WE Fahren" ich hab zutun das ich das Einmal auf die ReiHe kriege, und dann sowas Geboten zu bekomm ist echt mist!
> 
> ...




boa alter!!! entweder schreib alles klein oder schreibs komplett richtig! da könntest du sogar schlaue gedanken wiedergeben und ich würde trotzdem agressiv werden bei deiner rechtschreibung!

desweiteren kannst du offensichtlich nicht angeln. zumindest nicht auf dorsch. eine andere erklärung gibt es nicht!
mMn sind 140g VIEL zu viel.
ich angel vom kutter, sofern nicht grade sturm ist mit 30-max60g. ich will die viecher ja nicht erschlagen. beifänger haben bei mir selten was gebracht ..... (edit: ich kenn eure angeltiefe nicht, von daher unter vorbehalt)

ohne dir oder deinen landsleuten zu nahe treten zu wollen, kann es schon sein, dass dein dialekt, gepaart mit etwas arrogantem unmut ("wiesö bün üsch der eenzige der nüx fängt hiä?  üsch bün bröööwie! ün der käpdn, der wa wielläscht fieß, noo") mich auch zum schmunzeln bringen würde 

in diesem sinne, schönes wochenende!


----------



## Heringskiller89 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Erstens ich hab ne Rechtschreib schwäche also seit Still.

Die gewichte mit 120g und 140g haben gefangen, auch die beifänger haben was gebracht. 
Ja ich würd dir ja gerne sagen wie tiefs war aber leider geht das ohne echo schlecht!

Und mich hat bis jez noch jeder verstanden, ders verstanden wollte, und wenn nicht soll er nachfragen!

Und nochwas respekt Verlangt immer gegenseitigen respekt, wer mir blöd kommt der krigt such die returkutsche!


----------



## Franky D (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

nun mal sachte jungs, immer schön sachlich bleiben und nicht aggresiv werden, sicher kommt es auf die tiefe und die bedingungen an welche gewichte und montagen fangen, dass mit dem schreiben ist ein luxusproblem wenn hier jeder ein förmlich korrekten text schreiben würde wärs auf dauer sehr langweilig und anstrengender zu lesen wie manches kauderwelsch und wen es stört der solls doch einfach lassen und kann sich das lesen sparen ;-)


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Geht es hier eigentlich noch ums angeln, oder wird es langsam so ein "Frusttread" wo man verbal Dampf ablassen kann? 
Leute Leute....sicher hat der Themenstarter wohl an einigen Stellen nicht die richtige Wortwahl getroffen, aber das passiert jedem mal. 
Das man ihn dann permanent anmacht wie er schreibt ( ok es ist nervig so zu lesen) geht garnicht. Respekt an ihn, hier offen zuzugeben das er eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat.

Geht einfach respektvoller miteiander um, wir haben alle unsere Fehler. Ansonsten sollte man diesen Tread hier echt dicht machen.

Schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil


----------



## Franky D (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Geht es hier eigentlich noch ums angeln, oder wird es langsam so ein "Frusttread" wo man verbal Dampf ablassen kann?
> Leute Leute....sicher hat der Themenstarter wohl an einigen Stellen nicht die richtige Wortwahl getroffen, aber das passiert jedem mal.
> Das man ihn dann permanent anmacht wie er schreibt ( ok es ist nervig so zu lesen) geht garnicht. Respekt an ihn, hier offen zuzugeben das er eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat.
> 
> ...


 

|good: wahre worte


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtiger Bericht über die Dorschtour auf der Albatros in Schaprode!!!!!!!*

Und deswegen machen wir das hier mal dicht, bevors noch ausartet...


----------

